# Some altostratus undulatus clouds last evening



## debodun (May 24, 2017)

Right at sunset.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2017)

Very nice Deb!


----------



## Chucktin (May 24, 2017)

Mackerel sky

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2017)

Too bad there are so many houses and trees in the way, but I'd've had to get the car and drive out to the country. It was so near sunset, by the time I did that, it would have been dark.


----------

